# These babies are becoming magnificent!!!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

more of the munchkins...



















Mama is in jail for stealing the babies food


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Aw, poor Mama! She looks completely innocent from here! Puppies look fabulous!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

These puppies are BEEUTIFUL!! Love their gorgeous eyes and little black noses!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Crazy beautiful babies. But I confess, I've fallen hard for their mom - food thief or not. LOL.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It is easy to fall for her! She is a doll. But, she lives for her food and is a bit of a glutton. You know, we are not that far apart Beaches! We should meet up in Owen Sound some day or you could come here and meet the crew. I would be happy to bring Journey to OS and we could meet by the water and have coffee.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Once again, the most gorgeous puppies around!! I can't imagine if I had to pick one which would it be. They are all delicious.!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

These babies have the most beautiful face that I have ever seen ! Not to mention how cute those tails are... 

Poor Mom , I could not resist those eyes ! LOL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You ARE going to have a hard time deciding................they all look gorgeous..............but of course 'Bucky' is the prettiest and gets my vote!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my! My, my, my!

Absolutely beautiful!

Wow.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

*SIGH*...  :love2: 

Scrumptious!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Owwwwwww! They are so adorable. I don't think I could let ANY of them go.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone. I got some really cute pics later today and I will try and post them in the next few days. It is super easy to get nice shots of these kids because they are so stinking cute.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

It has already been 6 weeks?! Wow time flies...beautiful babies!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh they are fabulous. And their mom so regal even in jail. So full of personality! And so smart to boot.

It will be absolutely wonderful to have one of these packets of joy in our house.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

They are just gorgeous and such happy little ones ! Love watching them play.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes I have often fantasized I might say, oh look a bear! And make off with Journey. But with those puppies, oooh, they're so beautiful. I will be following their careers!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

marialydia said:


> Oh they are fabulous. And their mom so regal even in jail. So full of personality! And so smart to boot.
> 
> It will be absolutely wonderful to have one of these packets of joy in our house.


Do you know which one?


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh Manxcat, you need to ask Arreau Standard Poodles!

I have an inkling and have fallen in love, but the breeder is the wisest guide on such matters of the heart...and I believe in her matchmaking! 

You know what they say about arranged relationships, they often work out the best.

But you will be sure to get lots of updates and photos too when I figure all that out.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

They're just really adorable. How hard it must be to decide which one to keep.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Jaw-dropping gorgeous those puppies are!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful, beautiful pups. Mama is drop dead gorgeous too!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

As always, thanks for sharing in their progress. They are all beautiful and they all look so nice and sturdy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much. We got some good pics of everyone stacked. I am going to post a new thread later today. They really are lovely kids and their personalities are just oozing out of every pore now. Precious, fun souls.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh my Arreau!! Your gorgeous reds are what made me want one so much!! I hope one day that I might be able to et one of your pretty little puppies!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

They sure are growing up fast! All that cuteness, still can't get enough! 

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok, so I'm looking at their pics again and now wondering if they are as sassy as soom appear to be in their photos? I love sassy pups.


----------



## MrsD2008 (May 26, 2014)

OMG! Stunning babies. But alas I have never had a large dog, so shall stick to miniatures for now, maybe one day in ten years or so, a Spoo will grace our home with her presence


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

BorderKelpie said:


> Ok, so I'm looking at their pics again and now wondering if they are as sassy as soom appear to be in their photos? I love sassy pups.


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are cheeky, inquisitive, entertaining, and fearless! I said to Bruce this morning "How dull are our lives going to be in two weeks when these little goobers are gone!" We rarely put there TV on, spending most of our time giggling and snickering over their antics.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Are you keeping one? Which baby? 
Also, did you ever take stacked pictures? [I know, easier said than done ].


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

What is wrong with me, Arreau?? Here I am, with my darling 3 month old Wispynook boy Finnie sleeping under my feet- and I am oggling your puppies??
That is hopeless MPS for sure..No cure!!! 
Love your babies..


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much! Outwest, I did indeed. Now I have to get them over the photobucket so I can share here. Tabatha (NOLA) is coming here tomorrow to evaluate the babies and pick her little stinker. I will get tons of photos and video while the evaluation is going on and will start a new thread.

YES- two boys and one girl will be co-owned and hopefully added to our breeding program in the future. And hoping Tabatha's will be in the ring in a few months knocking them dead in the US!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Papoodles...I hear you! Even with the precious nuggets here, I am still drooling over other litters being posted on FB. We've got it bad!!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

absolutelyu beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Awww love them all, they are gorgeous! :love2:


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

Nothing like a gaggle of poodle puppies to brighten up a crappy day! I'd love to take one home from a future litter once MPS kicks in!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

PoodLuv said:


> Nothing like a gaggle of poodle puppies to brighten up a crappy day! I'd love to take one home from a future litter once MPS kicks in!


WHAT????????????? It hasn't kicked in yet?!


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> WHAT????????????? It hasn't kicked in yet?!


In the name of formality I have to wait to bring home my first one in 8 weeks, THEN it's MPS time!


----------

